# Portable solar panels



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all, 
I have just been trying to order portable solar panels (to charge a laptop computer at the quinta). I tried first from amazon.us and then from amazon.de but could not have them shipped here to Portugal. From amazon.de one component, a cable, could be shipped, so it is not the address that is a problem. Is there an import restriction of sorts on solar panels that applies to Portugal? 

Alternatively, are there local sources for portable solar panels (~ 60W or so)?
Thanks in advance!
VV


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm interested too, for next year.

Did you try Amazon UK?

I do a lot of click buying from Amazon and find .de very competitive.

The size you are looking for sounds similar to the size needed to keep a car battery topped up ... 24V with a regulator, and I saw these on Amazon.uk some years ago.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You can buy portable panels in Leroy Merlin and probably other DIY stores too.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks, both. The problem is not the availability of the panels, but there seems to be some problem shipping them to PT. At first I thought it might relate to a EU import regulation, hence tried the .de site. But there too I was told that there was a problem with shipping the panels (in stock) as well as a small multimeter to PT, but not with a computer cable. Will check out LM.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Got sorted with amazon.uk. Could not tell from the LeroyMerlin panels what sort of cables I needed and if the 12V nominal output would suffice for the 14.85V needed for my laptop. It is a potentially more economical option if those two issues can be resolved and it is perhaps more convenient too for those close by a store. For those interested, I ordered a Suaoki 60W folding panel, power bank to magsafe2 connector for the laptop, and a power meter to check the output from the panel. Thanks all for your suggestions.
VV


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Make sure that the power meter does more than just measure the voltage and that it regulates it as well.


----------

